# Bosch 18volt vs Dewalt 18 volt



## rtztgue

Has anyone used the dewalt and the Bosch 18 volt drills and can give a side by side comparison?

We currently have all dewalt and I find them decent. The batteries can be expensive but we stock up when they are bogo. They also break every few years and can be spendy to repair so I have 2-3 sitting on a shelf.


Anyway, the employees are eyeing the Bosch and before I bust a move I wanted to look into a comparison as the batteries will be different and all accompanying extras


----------



## mnjconstruction

I prefer dewalt. Guy I work with has the bosch, decent but to me doesnt c ompair. Also its easier to stick with same brand. All those extra batteries come in handy!!!!


----------



## TBFGhost

....Its all mostly personal preference...if your guys want Bosch, get them Bosch just to give them a little perk, let them know your listening.


----------



## duburban

just snagged a used 18v drill. the newest biggest drill without hammer function. its really solid and snagged one because it felt much better than my makita bhp454. its now a shop tool. 

why don't you wait to get them some fancy brushless technology.


----------



## Young_Buck

I've had a Bosch 18v compact tough for 2 years now, and it's the balls. I don't consider dewalt's 18v line significant competition for bosch or makita's 18v line.


----------



## Rob1954

Do a lot of research into the battery types. Had a friend who was bad mouthing his Dewalt drill and impact driver which he bought at Lowes for $160 to build his deck.

I let him borrow my Dewalt driver to finish, and he was amazed how much longer the batteries lasted. That's when I explained to him he had bought the cheapest product in the lineup, and the reason mine gave better performance was the lithium-ion XRP batteries.


----------



## Tom Struble

i have both ,i don't see a big dif in either


----------



## TNTRenovate

You guys are smoking crack if you think that the DeWalt can touch the Bosch. I have used both and the Bosch is a beast. Even all of the product reviews and tests will show this as true.

Plus you can get two free batteries if you purchase any 18v tool.

http://www.boschbestbuilt.com/rebate/pdf/drtv0412rebateform.pdf

DeWalt won't beat that.


----------



## GRB

Man, & here I thought the only bloodshed around tool allegiances was from the Festooligans. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

GRB said:


> Man, & here I thought the only bloodshed around tool allegiances was from the Festooligans. :laughing:


Search Bosch tools and you'll see some bloodshed. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost

TNTSERVICES said:


> You guys are smoking crack if you think that the DeWalt can touch the Bosch. I have used both and the Bosch is a beast. Even all of the product reviews and tests will show this as true.
> 
> Plus you can get two free batteries if you purchase any 18v tool.
> 
> http://www.boschbestbuilt.com/rebate/pdf/drtv0412rebateform.pdf
> 
> DeWalt won't beat that.


I like Bosch, I have a bunch of their stuff, but the problem with the statement made above is often its not an Apples to Apples comparison. Each company makes a few different cordless drills and sometimes you get drills of different standards/calibers being looked at side by side. You would be hard pressed to really find enough differences between two drills of the same category that one "can't touch" the other.
I am not a DeWalt guy, but I won't say they are junk or that Bosch is light years ahead of them.


----------



## Tom Struble

TNTSERVICES said:


> You guys are smoking crack if you think that the DeWalt can touch the Bosch. I have used both and the Bosch is a beast. Even all of the product reviews and tests will show this as true.
> 
> Plus you can get two free batteries if you purchase any 18v tool.
> 
> http://www.boschbestbuilt.com/rebate/pdf/drtv0412rebateform.pdf
> 
> DeWalt won't beat that.


 i mean:thumbsup: i mean..who cares


----------



## Tom Struble

now where did i put that crack?:blink:


----------



## Tom Struble

thats betternline2long:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tom Struble said:


> i mean:thumbsup: i mean..who cares


Apparently I do. And you to some extent, or you wouldn't have taken the time to post a comment.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Oh, and the OP...


----------



## TNTRenovate

TBFGhost said:


> I like Bosch, I have a bunch of their stuff, but the problem with the statement made above is often its not an Apples to Apples comparison. Each company makes a few different cordless drills and sometimes you get drills of different standards/calibers being looked at side by side. You would be hard pressed to really find enough differences between two drills of the same category that one "can't touch" the other.
> I am not a DeWalt guy, but I won't say they are junk or that Bosch is light years ahead of them.


Well I guess it's good that I didn't say that Bosch was light years ahead of DeWalt or that DeWalt was junk.

I think that my point was that the DeWalt and Bosch are not in the same category. Maybe I wasn't clear enough. I don't know of a DeWalt drill that is in the same category as Bosch. They are made by Black and Decker...need I say more?


----------



## Tom Struble

TNTSERVICES said:


> Apparently I do. And you to some extent, or you wouldn't have taken the time to post a comment.


don't yell at me Rob:batman:


----------



## GRB

TNTSERVICES said:


> They are made by Black and Decker...need I say more?


Totally irrelevant. B&D is primarily a holding company these days. Do you use any products from Stanley, Bostitch, Porter Cable, Mac Tools, Baldwin, or National Hardware? If so, they're "made" by B&D. 

Not a shot at you or anyone else, but I tend to question undying loyalties to a particular manufacturer - I don't care who that manufacturer may be. It's short sighted, IMHO, as just about every manufacturer of professional products for our industry has a few gems & one may shut himself out from benefiting from those products by bleeding only a certain color.


----------



## Tom Struble

now that seems totally rational:blink:


----------



## GRB

Don't go around accusing me of _that_, Strublemaker! :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

TNTSERVICES said:


> Apparently I do. And you to some extent, or you wouldn't have taken the time to post a comment.


Apparently you don't know Tom. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

i'm a gadfly:clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tom Struble said:


> don't yell at me Rob:batman:


THIS IS YELLING!!! This is not...:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

GRB said:


> Totally irrelevant. B&D is primarily a holding company these days. Do you use any products from Stanley, Bostitch, Porter Cable, Mac Tools, Baldwin, or National Hardware? If so, they're "made" by B&D.
> 
> Not a shot at you or anyone else, but I tend to question undying loyalties to a particular manufacturer - I don't care who that manufacturer may be. It's short sighted, IMHO, as just about every manufacturer of professional products for our industry has a few gems & one may shut himself out from benefiting from those products by bleeding only a certain color.


Who makes them is relevant.

And sure I use them, but I also don't compare those brands to Bosch either. So your point is moot.

I also never said that I am undyingly loyal to Bosch. Just that it can't be compared to DeWalt. I have a lot, but also have other tools. Why is it that people think you are undyingly loyal if you own a lot of a brand?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tinstaafl said:


> Apparently you don't know Tom. :laughing:


Oh I do...hence my comment.


----------



## GRB

TNTSERVICES said:


> I also never said that I am undyingly loyal to Bosch. Just that it can't be compared to DeWalt. I have a lot, but also have other tools. Why is it that people think you are undyingly loyal if you own a lot of a brand?


Why are you ignoring my preface saying I wasn't referring to you? :laughing:


----------

